

Ask HN: What Is The Best Free IDE? - tronium

What is the best free IDE out there? Preferably ones that have multi-platform (especially Ubuntu) support, as well as multi-language support.
======
LarryMade2
Check out Eclipse, its a great cross-platform IDE, some people don't like its
speed as it is in Java, but it gets the job done.

Though YMMV depending on what you code in. Some IDEs are better suited for
certain languages than others.

Best to start with a comparison page (link below) then google/ask questions
once you get a list of what looks good.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_integrated_develo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_integrated_development_environments)

------
hibikir
We'd do better if you told us which languages you plan to work on. For
instance, IntelliJ Idea, community edition, is a pretty strong contender, but
it's at its best in JVM languages.

------
hackerboos
Personally I'd only bother with an IDE for Java, Objective-C or C# - then I'd
choose IntelliJ, Xcode and Visual Studio respectively.

I'd stick to a text editor otherwise.

~~~
ywu
Same here. And for the editor, I stick to Sublime Text.

------
jagawhowho
The combo of emacs, slime, ac-slime, paredit, redshank.

~~~
S4M
While I agree that emacs is great, the OP hasn't specified that he or she
wanted to code in Lisp.

Thank you for mentioning redshank otherwise, it looks quite powerful.

------
zindlerb
my current favorite free IDE is lighttable.

------
languagenerd
Emacs

~~~
dlsym
Vim

------
motyar
v I m

